# Obedience trainer in NJ?



## s14roller

I am thinking a bit ahead while I wait for confirmation if I made a upcoming litter but in the meantime, I was wondering if there are any recommendations for an obedience trainer in NJ (central NJ if possible).

The puppy will attend socialization classes and other group puppy obedience classes as well but wondering if there is anyone in the area that can give the dog better/more individualized training.

Thanks.


----------



## s14roller

To clarify a bit, I know Carlos Rojas and T. Floyd are within driving range, but from my limited understanding, their training will be a bit more "pressure" on the dogs correct? Is there anyone that does very good positive training?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Morris K9 Campus course the agility classes are best...



*Eleasha Gall*, CPDT specializing in Puppies and Reactive/aggressive issues. Group classes offered in Rally-O, basic to advanced obedience, agility, puppy, tricks and shaping. Group classes offered in *NJ* only. Privates offered in *Union county NJ* and Bucks County PA. www.sitstayplaytraining.com 908-688-3636. *Lisa Judge*, CPDT, The Prestigious Paw; Certified Pet Dog Trainer, Basic Manners, Puppy Kindergarten, In-Home Training and Classes. Pet Sitting and Boarding. Positive Dog Training. *Central NJ*, www.prestigiouspaw.com/ , [email protected] , 908-202-4317.


*Pamela Dennison, Positive Motivation Dog Training*, Clicker training (positive) for puppy k through Canine Good Citizen, to Rally and Competition obedience to agility prep to behavior modification including aggression. Private and group consultations. Home of Camp R.E.W.A.R.D. for aggressive, reactive or shy dogs. Author of "_The Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training_," _Bringing Light to Shadow; A Dog Trainer's Diary,_" "_How to Right a Dog Gone Wrong; A Roadmap For Rehabilitating Aggressive Dogs" _and _"Click Your Way to Rally Obedience._" *Blairstown*, New Jersey. 908-362-9997 www.positivedogs.com , [email protected]​
*Renee Premaza* - Dog Obedience Trainer & Behavior. TRAIN WITHOUT PAIN. Consultant.Dip., C.B., C.C.B.T. (Cynology College)Professional Member APDT #63137Clinical Member IADBCCGC Evaluator #10606. *Marlton*, New Jersey 08053, (609) 280-9338 www.jerseydogtrainer.com​


----------



## s14roller

Maggie - the links above are great. Thanks so much for the input!


----------



## CanineKlan

*Trainer in NJ*

I had my German Shepherd trained by a gal in Northern NJ who has Shepherds. She competes in SchH and AKC and tested us for our CGC when we were done. She was awesome with the GSD Breed. I know she does group and private classes and I took a class by her in Basking Ridge as well.
her website is www.puppy-wuppy.com

Gale


----------



## hmeiss

[quotePamela Dennison, Positive Motivation Dog Training, Clicker training (positive) for puppy k through Canine Good Citizen, to Rally and Competition obedience to agility prep to behavior modification including aggression. Private and group consultations. Home of Camp R.E.W.A.R.D. for aggressive, reactive or shy dogs. Author of "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training," Bringing Light to Shadow; A Dog Trainer's Diary," "How to Right a Dog Gone Wrong; A Roadmap For Rehabilitating Aggressive Dogs" and "Click Your Way to Rally Obedience." Blairstown, New Jersey. 908-362-9997 Pamela Dennison's Positive Motivation Dog Training in Belvidere New Jersey , [email protected][/quote]

Maggie - Thanks for the above information. I talked to Pam Dennison and she has a beginner class tentatively starting next week. Sophie and I are signed up to attend. I'm excited to get started.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

> hmeiss said:
> 
> 
> 
> [quotePamela Dennison, Positive Motivation Dog Training, Clicker training (positive) for puppy k through Canine Good Citizen, to Rally and Competition obedience to agility prep to behavior modification including aggression. Private and group consultations. Home of Camp R.E.W.A.R.D. for aggressive, reactive or shy dogs. Author of "The Complete Idiot's Guide to Positive Dog Training," Bringing Light to Shadow; A Dog Trainer's Diary," "How to Right a Dog Gone Wrong; A Roadmap For Rehabilitating Aggressive Dogs" and "Click Your Way to Rally Obedience." Blairstown, New Jersey. 908-362-9997 Pamela Dennison's Positive Motivation Dog Training in Belvidere New Jersey , [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> Maggie - Thanks for the above information. I talked to Pam Dennison and she has a beginner class tentatively starting next week. Sophie and I are signed up to attend. I'm excited to get started.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


I want to hear updates and get pictures of class! Can't wait to hear how much fun it is and how class goes.


----------

